# Fragen zur SISTEMA Objeckthierarchie



## franko (16 August 2012)

*Fragen zur SISTEMA Objekthierarchie*

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich begrüsse euch, und das Forum.

Bei  uns im Betrieb wird ein Mittelspannungstestlabor aufgebaut und ich soll  nun die Berechnungen des Performance Level mit SISTEMA für eine (und schlussendlich für alle)  Testzellen durchführen, die Anlagenplanung hat ein Kollege gemacht. PLd  is gefordert. Die Testzellen haben Türen, welche bei eingeschalteter  Spannung verriegelt werden. Wird eine Tür zwangsweise unter grossem  Kraftaufwand geöffnet, wird die Spannung abgeschaltet. Die Testzellen  sind von Zäunen umgeben, es wird überwacht ob die Zäune "verbunden"  sind, wird der Kontakt Unterbrochen, wird die Spannung abgeschaltet.  Zusätzlich sind Not-Aus-Taster angebracht, umd die Spannung  abzuschalten. Die Spannung lässt sich u.A. nur einschalten, falls die  Türen geschlossen und verriegelt sind, die Integrität der Zäune gegeben  ist und kein Not-Aus-Schalter Gedrückt ist. Ich habe eine  Übersichtsgrafik zum Aufbau erstellt und angehängt. Es sind jeweils nur  Symbolisch die Komponenten eingezeichnet, in Wirklichkeit hat es mehr  Zäune, und mehr Not-Aus Kontakte.




Die EL1904 sind sichere  Eingangsklemmen, die E6900 ist eine Sichere SPS, die EL2904 sind sichere  Ausgangsklemmen von Beckhoff. K1 und K2 sind Schütze, welche je über  einen separaten Eingang dem Leistungsschalter (CB1) die Schaltfreigabe  erteilen (bzw., wegnehmen in diesem Fall). K3 und K4 sind Schütze,  welche je über einen separaten Eingang einem Trenner / Wahlschalter  (SW1) die Schaltfreigabe erteilen (bzw., wegnehmen in diesem Fall). Der  Trenner / Wahlschalter kann den Laststrom sicher trennen. Es muss nur  der Laststrom getrennt werden, im Überstromfall schaltet CB1 selbsttätig  ab.

*  Ich Frage mich ob ich SISTEMA richtig verstanden habe, und  würde mich daher freuen, wenn ihr folgende Aussagen/Fragen von mir beurteilen  könntet.*


Die Sicherheitsfunktion ist die "Trennung der  Spannungversorgung". Es wird also in SISTEMA nur eine  "Sicherheitsfunktion" eingetragen
Als Subsysteme der  Sicherheitsfunktion habe ich Die NOT-AUS-Taster, den Türkontakt, die  Zaunkontakte, mehrere EL1904, eine EL6900, mehrere EL2904, zwei  Subsysteme bestehend aus jeweils den zwei parallelen Schützen, ein  Subsystem für den Leistungsschalter und ein Subsystem für den Trenner /  Wahlschalter
Meiner Intuition nach, würde ich eigentlich ein Subsystem erstellen, welches sowohl K1||K2 und CB1 *und* K3||K4 und SW1 enthält, da dies der eigentlichen redundanten Funktion entspricht. Wie modelliere ich das in SISTEMA?
Gruss Franko


----------



## Safety (16 August 2012)

Hallo,
bitte sehe Dir doch mal die EN ISO 13849-1 an da ist ein Ablaufdiagramm das solltest Du einhalten.
Also erst mal definieren was die SF überhaupt soll,
Dann den erforderlichen PL ermitteln mit dem Anhang A
Dann beginnt man mit den Parametern der Norm, Basis die Sicherheitskategorie. 
Sehe Dir das Säulendiagramm der Norm an und suche eine passende Kategorie aus.
Nun kannst Du eine Struktur entwerfen die diese Anforderungen einhält. erstellen eines Sicherheitsgerichteten Blockdiagramms.
Dann suchst Du die MTTFd bzw. B10/B10d, oder gleich PFHd Werte der Bauteile.
Dann ermittelst Du den DC jedes Bauteils dann den DCavg für die Struktur.
Dann noch die CCF mit mindestens 65% und Betrachtung der Systematischen Fehler.
Das alles gibt man dann in die Sistema ein oder ermittelt es mit dem Taschenrechner.
Damit ist dann die Entsprechende Dokumentation zu erstellen und dann alle zu verifizieren.
Dann folgt die Validierung und IB mit entsprechenden Funktionstest usw. alles Dokumentiert.

Zum Verständnis was ein SF ist, die beginnt immer an einem Sensor und endet an einem oder mehreren Aktoren. Sensor>Logik>Aktor, also was löste das ganze aus und was trennt Spannung vom Netz.
Also: Wenn die Schutztür geöffnet wird dann schaltet der Aktor die Aktoren die Spannung sicherheitsgerichtet ab. Alles was da jetzt in der Sichtweise vom Sensor bis zum aktor liegt ist in der SF!!!!!
In Deinem Fall hast Du:
3 Not-Halt Taster = 3 SF. 
Genauso geht man mit den Schutztüren vor. Wenn Ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen die Schutztüren zuhaltet dann sind das pro Tür wieder je eine SF.
Das mit den Zaunelementen habe ich nicht verstanden????

Zu Frage 3: Ein SUB System kann aus mehreren Blöcken = Bauelemente bestehen und diese wieder aus mehreren Elementen (z.B. elektrischer und mechanischer Anteil einer Komponente). Dir Norm kennt keine Subsysteme nur die Sistema.


----------



## franko (17 August 2012)

Hallo Safety

vielen Dank, der von dir beschriebene Ablauf hilft mir enorm weiter. Vor allem ist mir jetzt klar, dass jeder Auslöser und die nachfolgende Wirkungskette als Sicherheitsfunktion betrachtet werden muss, und nicht alles zusammen. (Bezüglich der Zäune: Da man diese von Zeit zu Zeit entfernt, um grosse Gerätschaften zu verschieben gibt es eine Überwachung, dass man diese auch wieder korrekt(oder überhaupt) eingesetzt hat.

Gruss, Franko


----------



## franko (17 August 2012)

Ergänzung zu meinem Kommentar von oben



> bitte sehe Dir doch mal die EN ISO 13849-1 an da ist ein Ablaufdiagramm das solltest Du einhalten.



Ich sehe Bild 3, an diesem Prozess orientiere ich mich.



> Dann den erforderlichen PL ermitteln mit dem Anhang A



Der Anlagenplaner hat das erforderliche Performance Level wie folgt bestimmt: _S2-(Hochspannung!)-F1(Selten bis weniger häufig)-P2(Spannung "sieht" man nicht)_=> PLd



> Nun  kannst Du eine Struktur entwerfen die diese Anforderungen einhält.  erstellen eines Sicherheitsgerichteten Blockdiagramms.



Für  die drei Sicherheitsfunktionen (vielen Dank nochmal für die Aufklärung)  habe ich folgendes sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm erstellt.  Da der Zustand der Schütze und des Leistungsschalters auf Plausibilität  überprüft wird ist eine zusätzliche sichere Eingangsklemme EL1904 in  der Kette.


Die Zuhaltung der Tür ist hier nicht als Sicherheitsfunktion aufgeführt sondern als Betriebliche Situation, *ist es anders üblich*?



> Dann ermittelst Du den DC jedes Bauteils dann den DCavg für die Struktur.



*Ich  sehe, gerade, dass der Anlagenplaner Bauteile vorgesehen hat, für  welche keine B10d/MTTFd/PFHd-Werte im Datenblatt stehen*, namentlich sind  dies die Schütze _ABB NF 22 E-11_, der Umschalter _ABB OTM400E4CM230C_ und diverse Leistungsschalter der Serie _ABB SACE TMax_.

Ich habe nun den Hersteller Kontaktiert, ob dazu Werte vorliegen. In den Normen sind Vorgehensweisen beschrieben,  falls man keine Werte vorfindet, *wie sind diese zu Beurteilen*? Ich gehe  davon aus, dass der Anlagenplaner aus Kostengründe auf einen "sicheren" Hilfsschütz verzichten möchte, und dafür zwei "normale" Hilfschütze einsetzen  möchte. *Ich stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich das rechnen muss. Ist  das überhaupt zulässig so*?



> Dann ermittelst Du den DC jedes Bauteils dann den DCavg für die Struktur.
> Dann noch die CCF mit mindestens 65% und Betrachtung der Systematischen Fehler.
> Das alles gibt man dann in die Sistema ein oder ermittelt es mit dem Taschenrechner.



Das werde ich dank deiner Hilfe so machen.



> Damit ist dann die Entsprechende Dokumentation zu erstellen und dann alle zu verifizieren.
> Dann folgt die Validierung und IB mit entsprechenden Funktionstest usw. alles Dokumentiert.



Ich hoffe doch, dass dies schlussendlich der Anlagenplaner machen wird, aber aussuchen kann man sich leider nicht immer alles.

* Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Jemand die schwarz markierten Stellen kommentieren möchte.*

Grüsse, Franko


----------



## Safety (18 August 2012)

Hallo,
da dann versuche ich mal die Antworten zu finden.
Du solltest mal über ein Seminar über Funktionale Sicherheit nachdenken.


> Die Zuhaltung der Tür ist hier nicht als Sicherheitsfunktion aufgeführt sondern als Betriebliche Situation, *ist es anders üblich*?


Normen die man kennen muss um eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit und ohne Zuhaltung zu konstruieren.
DIN EN ISO 12100
EN 1088 ganz wichtig!!!! Hierzu auch BGI575 downloaden!
DIN EN  ISO 13849-1 und auch -2
DIN EN 953
DIN EN 13857
DIN EN 13855 Wichtig auch wegen der Frage nach der Zuhaltung!!!!!
Die EN 13855 gibt im Abschnitt 9 eine Formel an damit kannst du ermitteln wie weit die Schutztür von der Gefährdung entfernt sein muss. Ist der Abstand zu klein dann kommt eine Zuhaltung zum Einsatz. Es geht hier nicht nur um mechanische Gefährdungen auch elektrische können z.B. durch Speicherelement länger anstehen.  Dann wird die Zuhaltung zur Sicherheitsfunktion.


> *Ich sehe, gerade, dass der Anlagenplaner Bauteile vorgesehen hat, für welche keine B10d/MTTFd/PFHd-Werte im Datenblatt stehen*, namentlich sind dies die Schütze _ABB NF 22 E-11_, der Umschalter _ABB OTM400E4CM230C_ und diverse Leistungsschalter der Serie _ABB SACE TMax_.
> 
> Ich habe nun den Hersteller Kontaktiert, ob dazu Werte vorliegen. In den Normen sind Vorgehensweisen beschrieben, falls man keine Werte vorfindet, *wie sind diese zu Beurteilen*? Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Anlagenplaner aus Kostengründe auf einen "sicheren" Hilfsschütz verzichten möchte, und dafür zwei "normale" Hilfschütze einsetzen möchte. *Ich stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich das rechnen muss. Ist das überhaupt zulässig so*?


Hierzu gibt Dir die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 im Abschnitt 4.5.3 und Anhang C
Aber es ist die Reihenfolge in Abschnitt 4.5.3 einzuhalten also erst Hersteller befragen.
Wenn Du dann die Tabelle C. 1 anwenden willst dann sind auch die Anforderungen in Abschnitt C. 2 einzuhalten und dies muss der Hersteller bestätigen!


----------



## franko (20 August 2012)

Hallo Safety,

vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen.



> Du solltest mal über ein Seminar über Funktionale Sicherheit nachdenken.



Wie du bemerkt hast, bin ich als Laie mit der Berechnung der Ausfallrate und des Diagnosedeckungrades betraut worden. In den Fragen an dich und das Forum möchte ich daher nicht herausfinden, "was ich alles tun müsste, damit die Anlage sicher wird", sondern wo ich ansetzen muss um mir die fehlenden Kenntnisse zur Berechnung zu erarbeiten. Ich bin daher sehr dankbar für jeden Fingerzeig, und hoffe, dass es bei uns im Betrieb bald eine entsprechende Schulung gibt.



> Normen die man kennen muss um eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit und ohne Zuhaltung zu konstruieren.



Vielen Dank für die Information. Ich habe darüber mit dem Anlagenplaner gesprochen, und er hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Zuhaltung in unserem Fall eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er bei der Konstruktion die geltenden Normen Beachtet hat.



> Wenn Du dann die Tabelle C. 1 anwenden willst dann sind auch die  Anforderungen in Abschnitt C. 2 einzuhalten und dies muss der Hersteller  bestätigen!



Genau das wollte ich wissen. Im Fall des NF22E-11 bestätigt der Hersteller im Datenblatt die Anwendung von EN ISO 60947-1 (Teil1: Allgemeine Festlegungen) sowie EN ISO 60947-5-1 (Teil 5-1: Steuergeräte und Schaltelemente - Elektromechanische Steuergeräte). Diese Norm ist unter "Andere relevante Normen" in Tabelle C.1 der ISO 13849-1 aufgeführt. Ist sie damit gleichberechtigt zu Tabelle D.1 und Tabelle D.2 in der ISO 13849-2? (Ich wundere mich, da unter Punkt c) in Abschnitt C.2 nichts mehr von "entsprechender Norm" steht). Darf ich nun einen B10d-Wert von 20 000 000 annehmen?

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Franko


----------



## Safety (20 August 2012)

Hallo, 
es geht um diesen Abschnitt und das muss Dir der Hersteller bestätigen dann ist der Wert aus der Tabelle anwendbar.
Der Hersteller des Bauteils bestätigt die Verwendung von grundlegenden und bewährten
Sicherheitsprinzipien nach ISO 13849-2:2003 oder der entsprechenden Norm (siehe Tabelle C.1) für die Konstruktion des Bauteils (Bestätigung im Datenblatt des Bauteils).

Also der Hersteller bestätigt, nicht einer vermutet, also Fragen ob das Bauteil geeignet ist für Sicherheitsgerichtete Anwendungen und ob die verwendete Diagnose so überhaupt eine Erkennung eines Bauteils erreicht.


Das ist oft nicht der Fall und die Werte werden fälschlicher Weise verwendet.
Heute nach 6 Jahren DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sollte man Herstellerangaben bekommen.

Wenn die Zuhaltung eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist dann definiere diese mal.
Mit welchem Sensor wird  der Stillstand und/oder Spannungslosigkeit erkannt?
Zeit?

Ob der Analgenbauer die entsprechenden Normen eingehalten hat gilt es zu Dokumentieren, also Verifikation und dann auch noch Validierung. Die Berechnung mit Sistema ist nur eine sehr kleiner Teil des Ganzen, leider wird das immer wieder falsch verstanden.


----------



## franko (24 August 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.



> Also der Hersteller bestätigt



Für die Leistungsschalter haben wir nun eine Antwort. Wir bekommen MTTF-Werte aus deren Statistikabteilung bescheinigt. Ich werde diesen Wert als obera Abschätzung für den MTTFd nehmen.



> Heute nach 6 Jahren DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sollte man Herstellerangaben bekommen.



Für die anderen Komponenten hoffe ich noch auf Antwort.



> Wenn die Zuhaltung eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist dann definiere diese mal.
> Mit welchem Sensor wird  der Stillstand und/oder Spannungslosigkeit erkannt?
> Zeit?



Vielen Dank für den Denkanstoss, ich werde gerne von der Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen diese Überlegungen zu posten sobald ich mitte Septmber wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin und die Unterlagen des Anlagenplaners habe.



> Die  Berechnung mit Sistema ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Ganzen, leider  wird das immer wieder falsch verstanden.



Rest assured, das ist mir bewusst!

Freundliche Grüsse, Franko


----------

